# Which Slick Tricks are you using?



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been hunting with Rage 3 blades for the last couple years, but am gearing up for a trip to PA next month. I want to use a fixed blade because the deer are so much heavier and I want the extra penetration. Nothing against rages, they do some serious damage, but I would prefer the tricks for possibly longer shots and more penetration. Which do you reccommend, magnum, grizz, or razor, and do they all fly similar to field points? Thanks in advance...


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I shoot slick trick magnums 100 grain half the time and the other half I shoot rage 2 blade. I used to shoot rage three blade but I lost a couple animals useing the three blade. But to answer your question, slick tricks do fly just like a field tip as long as your bow is tuned in right. I have heard that if you are shooting a bow 75lbs or more along with the slick trick 100 grain that the blades on the broad head have been known to shatter upon impact ( may or maynot be true). I shoot 70lbs and never had that problem. I believe alot of that has to do in good shot placement. Just my 2 cents hoped it helped.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Be sure to post some pics of your trip to PA.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been shooting all of the tricks since last year. I have two bows, the Tomkat and the Admiral both from Bowtech. The first will push them out to 265fps with a 425gr arrow and the latter will run them out at 265 with a 470gr arrow, and 275 with the 425gr ones. 

I have noticed the Grizz Trick to wander a little bit in windy conditions but that is with the higher speed arrows. Other than that they still hit well within 3" groups out to 40yds. If I were going to recommend one of them over the other base upon penetration, I would go with the Razor Trick. IF you want it to punch through bone somewhat uneffected, follow the tip on the back of the card and put the chisel point on them. 

I shot a hog a few months ago using my Tomkat and the 470gr arrow and a Razor Trick, it went through the onside shoulder blade, two onside ribs, and exited through two ribs on the off side just behind the shoulder. It didn't go more than 30yds. 

I have no issues with the Razoers the Standard or the Magnums flying great from either bow. Neither have several of my friends. I would say pick one and good luck, I highly doubt you will find any issues with them. 


LAter,
SR


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have shot the 100 gr. Magnums and the Razortricks with great success. With my bow tuned properly, I shoot them interchangeably and they both hit just like my field tips.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The 4 blade 1 1/4" 100gr GRIZZTRICK. best for big game


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

G5 Montec 100 gr. I use them on Mexico deer and have never had the first problem.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i bought a pack of slick trick 100gr. standard and all i have done with them is cut the **** out of my finger, because i dont have a broadhead wrench. they are sharp as hell


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. I will definately post up if I'm successful in PA...word is there are some bruisers walking aroud the family farm. I went ahead and bought a half dozen of the Magnum 100 gr. Slicks. Im looking forward to letting the air out of something this weekend down here if I can get them flying right.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

100 gr. Magnums


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i bought a pack of slick trick 100gr. standard and all i have done with them is cut the **** out of my finger, because i dont have a broadhead wrench. they are sharp as hell


Dylan cut his finger last night on a Slick Trick.....and he has a broadhead wrench!!  Go figure.


----------

